# Metal Pless Liveboxx stacking snow



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Just got my Liveboxx on Friday, and no snow to push. So we decided to push through some old snow and stack it on our big pile. Its not the best video, buts its ll I have right now.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Very nice....


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

Awesome! I have a 43hp Kubota L-4330HSTC, CAN I USE A 6 FT BOX? I know my loader is small....any thoughts?? great vid!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Remind me not to let you borrow one of my pushers. Lol. Might as well break it in hard and show everyone what she has.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Pretty sure I saw a bunch of urethane blocks popping all over. :laughing::laughing::laughing:

Nice to see someone stand behind their word. Wish more plow manufacturers would allow contractors to beat on their equipment before it goes into production. It would save them a lot of money as well.


----------



## potskie (Feb 9, 2011)

Is that the one that sank the Titanic at 0:18?


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;1752996 said:


> Pretty sure I saw a bunch of urethane blocks popping all over. :laughing::laughing::
> 
> Nice to see someone stand behind their word. Wish more plow manufacturers would allow contractors to beat on their equipment before it goes into production. It would save them a lot of money as well.


Stir, stir, stir.................:laughing:

I don't think I'd try that with most boxes..............


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

jomama45;1753003 said:


> Stir, stir, stir.................:laughing:


Moi?

I have no idea what you are talking aboot.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

Haha, yeah, do that with a "big L shaped couch" and see what happens. I need to resign some contracts in April and order some live edges, this year they would have paid for themselves in salt savings


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

Sorry, does that word get used in the states? Or is that chesterfield!?!


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;1752996 said:


> Pretty sure I saw a bunch of urethane blocks popping all over. :laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> Thats funny right there I dont care who you are.
> I wouldnt try that with a certain other brand.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

512high;1752938 said:


> Awesome! I have a 43hp Kubota L-4330HSTC, CAN I USE A 6 FT BOX? I know my loader is small....any thoughts?? great vid!


The smallest we make is a eight foot Liveboxx. Let me see if they are willing to make a six foot over the summer.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

Knowing them, they will!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

SNOWLORD;1753176 said:


> Mark Oomkes;1752996 said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty sure I saw a bunch of urethane blocks popping all over. :laughing::laughing::laughing:
> ...


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

thanks for the reply back Neige!


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

Paul, how much vertical travel does the live edge have? Don't know how much travel our sectionals have but just wondering how the 2 compare.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Maclawnco;1753402 said:


> Paul, how much vertical travel does the live edge have? Don't know how much travel our sectionals have but just wondering how the 2 compare.


The Liveedge has 3.5 inches of play. Once you set the box down the springs will compress about 1.5 inches. So when you start plowing you already have a down pressure on the cutting edge, just from the compressed springs. The wear life on the cutting edge is amazing because 100% of the cutting edge is touching the ground. On top of that our cutting edges have Carbide inserts adding to the wear life of the edges. The other great thing about our blades is that the bucket mount or quick attach can pivot left and right. Therefore when you are pushing and your parking lot starts to slope up or down on the left or right, the plow will actually follow. This feature adds to the vertical movement. Will try and take some pictures later this week to demonstrate, am away at a trade show in Ottawa.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Here are some pictures of the horizontal play on the attach itself. Thats over a small distance, just imagine what that gives you over a 16 foot plow.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Here's a good picture that shows how the individual sections not only go up and down, but they do so in a way that lets them pivot to follow the ground better than any other edge on the market.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Hey Paul, Good pictures of the hitch oscillation. Good time to also mention the hitch is a slip hitch and also has a few inches (4" maybe?) of vertical travel in addition to the oscillation you posted above.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice pictures. Now if I could just unload my frigging sectionals I'd be all over these.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

How much is a 9' or 10' pusher?
I saw them at the LO show but can't remember.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JD Dave;1757967 said:


> Nice pictures. Now if I could just unload my frigging sectionals I'd be all over these.


Why is that a problem?

According to all the Chicago area guys those are the only way to plow snow.

I was thinking of an IST from ProTech. I'm not anymore.


----------



## twinbrothers (Jan 16, 2009)

Artic is good in Chicago area cause we typically only get a couple inches, and if we do get heavy snow the machines are running non stop. The artic is defiantly not a bulldozer, plus you need a little skill to run it, why hasn't the dog chimed in?


----------



## twinbrothers (Jan 16, 2009)

But I would take a pless over an artic


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

twinbrothers;1758247 said:


> why hasn't the dog chimed in?


Out of respect, something that isn't given by vendors too much. This is their thread.

I do have questions, coming from me they would appear that I'm attacking.

Its only a matter of time before the right ones are asked, besides I'm swamped with the three roof collapses going on the east coast.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

twinbrothers;1758247 said:


> Artic is good in Chicago area cause we typically only get a couple inches, and if we do get heavy snow the machines are running non stop. The artic is defiantly not a bulldozer, plus you need a little skill to run it, why hasn't the dog chimed in?


You may want to check average snowfall amounts\totals for Toronto, it isn't much different than Chicago.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

In the market for a steel edge pusher next season. What's the cost on a 12' unit? I have been looking at a protech ist and boss. I plow a complex were that unit would shine with the side to side rotation


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

fireside;1758702 said:


> In the market for a steel edge pusher next season. What's the cost on a 12' unit? I have been looking at a protech ist and boss. I plow a complex were that unit would shine with the side to side rotation


We have a skid steer model with 36 inch moldboard and wings at 1935 lbs, or the loader model with 42 inch moldboard and wings at 2565 lbs.. Also would it be quick attach or bucket mount? Chappel tractor NH is a dealer and should have a few in stock in the next few weeks.


----------



## potskie (Feb 9, 2011)

The cutting edges appear to be in a sleeve. What forces the cutting edges down or are they free floating?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Chicago and Toronto are very similar in weather like Mark said. Now where Neige is from their 10 year avg is double what ours is. Arctic real isn't such a bad blade once you learn how to run them but the problem is we need blades that anybody can run with out any different training. Once a guy has plowed for 10 years trying to teach him to run an Arctic is a little daunting. Plus add the fact in that they weren't very smart to screw me over... I'm glad I don't hold grudges. Lol. Nobody runs equipment harder then people from Quebec. This isn't an insult it's just a fact. Farmers, snowplowers, truckers and whoever operates something with a motor. They were brought up to push stuff to the limits and not back down. Find the weak points and make them stronger. The language barrier has kept a lot of the best equipment made there from going world wide and I'm glad Neige is helping to break down those walls because everyone needs to experience the qaulity of manufacturing available there. Sorry for the long infomercial. Lol


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Yesterday we got 6 inches of snow. I was out salting this morning and arrived at this site that we plowed. The pavement is very uneven, and we end up using lots of salt. So I went back to the shop and got the Liveboxx and re plowed it. I was amazed at how much snow I still scraped up, and imagined how much more salt I would have needed to just melt that pile of snow. The video is taken from an operators view, but you can see the slip hitch and the osculation working in this video.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Interesting, it would seem Quebec and West Michigan have quite a bit in common. 

I always thought equipment was supposed to be pushed to the limit? 

I wonder when my dealer will be getting one of these and if it will be in a 16' model. 

As an aside, anyone interested in some 16' ProTechs?


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

potskie;1759264 said:


> The cutting edges appear to be in a sleeve. What forces the cutting edges down or are they free floating?


There are two springs that push down on the cutting edge. I will take a close up picture later today.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Neige;1759313 said:


> Yesterday we got 6 inches of snow. I was out salting this morning and arrived at this site that we plowed. The pavement is very uneven, and we end up using lots of salt. So I went back to the shop and got the Liveboxx and re plowed it. I was amazed at how much snow I still scraped up, and imagined how much more salt I would have needed to just melt that pile of snow. The video is taken from an operators view, but you can see the slip hitch and the osculation working in this video.


I'm VERY impressed.


----------



## syzer (Aug 26, 2000)

Here is a great video I found showing this thing in action. What an awesome plow!


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

JD Dave;1757967 said:


> Nice pictures. Now if I could just unload my frigging sectionals I'd be all over these.


Maybe a trade at your dealer would work....they do both brands.  pot stirred.


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

JD Dave;1759299 said:


> Chicago and Toronto are very similar in weather like Mark said. Now where Neige is from their 10 year avg is double what ours is. Arctic real isn't such a bad blade once you learn how to run them but the problem is we need blades that anybody can run with out any different training. Once a guy has plowed for 10 years trying to teach him to run an Arctic is a little daunting. Plus add the fact in that they weren't very smart to screw me over... I'm glad I don't hold grudges. Lol. Nobody runs equipment harder then people from Quebec. This isn't an insult it's just a fact. Farmers, snowplowers, truckers and whoever operates something with a motor. They were brought up to push stuff to the limits and not back down. Find the weak points and make them stronger. The language barrier has kept a lot of the best equipment made there from going world wide and I'm glad Neige is helping to break down those walls because everyone needs to experience the qaulity of manufacturing available there. Sorry for the long infomercial. Lol


I agree with everything said here 100% also I might add that asking your operator to "be careful" with this box plow after running for 20hrs straight is not a good plan either


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

JD Dave;1759299 said:


> Chicago and Toronto are very similar in weather like Mark said. Now where Neige is from their 10 year avg is double what ours is. Arctic real isn't such a bad blade once you learn how to run them but the problem is we need blades that anybody can run with out any different training. Once a guy has plowed for 10 years trying to teach him to run an Arctic is a little daunting. Plus add the fact in that they weren't very smart to screw me over... I'm glad I don't hold grudges. Lol. Nobody runs equipment harder then people from Quebec. This isn't an insult it's just a fact. Farmers, snowplowers, truckers and whoever operates something with a motor. They were brought up to push stuff to the limits and not back down. Find the weak points and make them stronger. The language barrier has kept a lot of the best equipment made there from going world wide and I'm glad Neige is helping to break down those walls because everyone needs to experience the qaulity of manufacturing available there. Sorry for the long infomercial. Lol


:laughing:....Whatever!

I will be the first to admit I do not qualify as someone who runs their equipment hard, but that blanket statement is ridiculous.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

potskie;1759264 said:


> The cutting edges appear to be in a sleeve. What forces the cutting edges down or are they free floating?


Here is a closeup picture of the back


----------



## potskie (Feb 9, 2011)

Neige;1759690 said:


> Here is a closeup picture of the back


Looks solid, In my mind from looking from the front they seemed closer to the wing edges on a snowwing. They were a nightmare for me in regards to sticking/jamming and broken springs. I was envisioning that experience with those but that looks way better.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Neige;1759185 said:


> We have a skid steer model with 36 inch moldboard and wings at 1935 lbs, or the loader model with 42 inch moldboard and wings at 2565 lbs.. Also would it be quick attach or bucket mount? Chappel tractor NH is a dealer and should have a few in stock in the next few weeks.


It will be a loader bucket mount unit. I'm even more impressed after seeing the lastest youtube. Any iea on cost you can pm me if you don't want to list it.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

fireside;1759970 said:


> It will be a loader bucket mount unit. I'm even more impressed after seeing the lastest youtube. Any iea on cost you can pm me if you don't want to list it.


Loader model bucket mount for a 12 foot Liveboxx is $10,520.00 + shipping.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Was just at a trade show and took some pictures. Here is a skid steer model on a Cat compact loader.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

pictures of the Liveboxx at its max oscillation


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Neige;1763842 said:


> pictures of the Liveboxx at its max oscillation


Picture 2 is transport mode LOL

it always seems to go crooked driving down the road, every stop light I set it down to flatten myn back out, drives me nuts lol, can't wait to own a few more of these


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Chad there are two bolts, one on each side of the oscillating plate. Just give them a few turns each and it will no longer tilt while driving. Not to tight to stop the tilt just enough so that while roading it stays level. Tell us some more about how its been working for you. Have you realized any salt savings using your plow?


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Triple L;1763861 said:


> Picture 2 is transport mode LOL
> 
> it always seems to go crooked driving down the road, every stop light I set it down to flatten myn back out, drives me nuts lol, can't wait to own a few more of these


Here is a picture of which bolt to tighten. There is one on each side.


----------



## NLS1 (Jun 25, 2007)

These have been really cool pictures to see Paul, they certainly are built heavy duty, plus the salt savings would be awesome. 

How do the different sizes relate to the weight of the machine? Do you have a guidline for that?
Dan


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

What brand of tire is that on the loader in the video?


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

NLS1;1768757 said:


> These have been really cool pictures to see Paul, they certainly are built heavy duty, plus the salt savings would be awesome.
> 
> How do the different sizes relate to the weight of the machine? Do you have a guidline for that?
> Dan


Hey Dan, presently we offer sizes to hp of machine, are looking at making a chart that offers size to weight of machine.


Hamelfire;1768760 said:


> What brand of tire is that on the loader in the video?


They are Michelin snow tires, all our big loaders have them. http://www.michelinearthmover.com/tires-loaders/x-snoplus-loaders/


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

So what steel is used for the cutting edge sections and how many hours of use are expected out of them? Also, how much are the sections going to cost?

I like the live box for sure, just trying to figure out maintenance cost on it.



........


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

White Gardens;1769509 said:


> So what steel is used for the cutting edge sections and how many hours of use are expected out of them? Also, how much are the sections going to cost?
> 
> I like the live box for sure, just trying to figure out maintenance cost on it.
> 
> ........


The cutting edges have carbide inserts, giving them much longer life.
I cannot give it to you in hrs, but I do have someone in the Chicago area that bought ten of them, and has used them hundreds of hours, and they are not even close to needing to be replaced. This same person has cutting edges on other plows that were replaced before the season began, and have since needed to be replaced. I also have someone in Ontario who has run it since the beggining of the season and is amazed on the durability, and wear life of the cutting edges.. I am hoping he will chime in some time soon.
As for replacement cost, you are looking at $135.00/foot.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Neige;1769563 said:


> The cutting edges have carbide inserts, giving them much longer life.
> I cannot give it to you in hrs, but I do have someone in the Chicago area that bought ten of them, and has used them hundreds of hours, and they are not even close to needing to be replaced. This same person has cutting edges on other plows that were replaced before the season began, and have since needed to be replaced. I also have someone in Ontario who has run it since the beggining of the season and is amazed on the durability, and wear life of the cutting edges.. I am hoping he will chime in some time soon.
> As for replacement cost, you are looking at $135.00/foot.


Gotcha.

Sounds like they've designed the edges extremely well. 135/foot though is pricey. But if the wear life is at least 3x more than normal AR steel, then the cost would even itself out, hopefully......

Same deal with one of our plows on the wear. We replaced it at the beginning of the season, custom made with AR steel. Granted we've had 30" more snow this year than average, but it's almost gone already.

......


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

Paul, would be interested in working one of these next to one or two of our sectionals but am turned off by the price. Anything we can do?


----------



## LawnGuy110 (Feb 15, 2010)

As always, lookin good!


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Maclawnco;1769987 said:


> Paul, would be interested in working one of these next to one or two of our sectionals but am turned off by the price. Anything we can do?


If I add this would it help. All joking aside, I am giving you suggested retail pricing, dealers may sell for less. Call me and I will see if I can help you out with the closest dealer.


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

Neige;1770460 said:


> If I add this would it help. All joking aside, I am giving you suggested retail pricing, dealers may sell for less. Call me and I will see if I can help you out with the closest dealer.


how can one say no?


----------

